# Hollusion trunk or treat idea



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Have a tent awning or some posts to string up some creepy cloth hanging down like a curtain effect? Just need a little screen-like effect to block light


----------



## Jamesr913 (Oct 14, 2019)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Have a tent awning or some posts to string up some creepy cloth hanging down like a curtain effect? Just need a little screen-like effect to block light


I plan on putting the screen up in the back of my wife's SUV.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

have you thought about just doing a rear projection instead? might be simpler

amk


----------

